# Impatient customers/ Productivity



## longislandsnow (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you find it hard to have lots of residential snow removal accounts.?
My customers which are also lawn care customers of mind get very impatient
about waiting for me to arrive and clear there driveway of snow after a storm.
It seems as if they only want to wait like a hour after the storm for there driveway to cleared by me or they will hire a kid in the neighborhood to do it. I use a plow on some drives and a snowblower on others. I hear that other guys
can do up to 100 drives after a storm how is that possible. The people I do the snow for want in front of there mailbox cleared of snow, walks and the drive itself. Which can take some time. Sometimes up to 45 minutes depending on the depth of the snow. In reality I am only able to do 6 drives after a storm. These drives are not your normal size , long , wide and really wide by the garages . How can I increase productivity and get more drives done after a storm.


----------



## Crazy (Oct 29, 2014)

More people and equipment?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Get rid of them and find quick and easy ones.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

This is why I don't do residential snow removal.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Use more right foot on the pedal on the right


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JAJA;1932542 said:


> Use more right foot on the pedal on the right


Ha ha ha. Made me laugh. Don't think the customer will mind the double black stripes up their drive?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why do you have customers?
Non-Commercial Snow Removal (Home Owners, Enthusiasts, Etc.)
This forum is for the members who don't own or operate a snow plowing business. Post here if you want to discuss non-commercial equipment or ask plowing tips from the pro's to help keep your driveways clean and clear of snow & ice.



funny going on topic is going off topic.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1932613 said:


> funny going on topic is going off topic.


It's a crazy world!


----------



## PLandscaping (Dec 20, 2013)

Get different drives? Or less impatient customers. Part of the game my man


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

There is a way

ask yourself what is it that the customer really wants? What is he asking for?

Then what can you do to satisfy that?


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

First off I would ditch the snow blower, plowing is much faster. I use to do the shoveling of the walks and in front of the garage but found in the time it took for that I could plow three other driveways. How much extra are you getting for the shoveling, $25 not worth it. I guess you are stuck doing the walks on the ones you have but new ones I would just do the plowing and that is it. Would it help if on the accounts you have now, just do all the driveways first then go back and do the walkways, that way they can at least get out of their drives?


----------

